# Free Software Community



## codebytesdev (May 17, 2004)

Hi All,

I've completed developing my new website, which aspires to be a free software development community. I've also included products to help cover the server costs etc. However, I need feedback as to wheter the site is of any use.

I was hoping that you guys could give me feedback and offer any suggestions for improvment.

The URL is for my site is: http://codebytesdev.afraid.org/

Thanks a lot.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hate flash

Hate the popup ad also and it is a very big full page add.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Stay away from the site as it is full of tracking cookies and popups

paypopup.com
www.paypopup.com
www1.paypopup.com
tickle.com
www6.paypopup.com
www.screensavers.com


----------



## codebytesdev (May 17, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback hewee.  
I'll remove the popups and flash (since it's loading time far exceeds its use  ).

But, aside from flash and popups, would you say the site is pretty good? (please say yes).


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I will have to go back and look to see if I like your site because after the flash and popups I was turned off and did not look around your site.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok that loaded many times faster. Was slow on Products page link the first time.

You want to hide your email address because your get the spybots picking it up and then lots of spam. 
Your want to have the address hiding and a link to it.

Your do best to post up in the Development forum as they will know a lot more then I do. 

So I think the site is nice other wise but there is nothing there I want or need but I am sure other may.


----------



## codebytesdev (May 17, 2004)

Thank you hewee, I appreciate your much needed commentary.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome codebytesdev.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya codebytesdev

hewee PM'd me about this thread when he received the popups from your site. As spyware causes many problems these days, its best not to fill your site with them. Also, it may mean that other members here may run into difficulties.

But, as you removed them, all is better now 

Not a critism, just a suggestion 

Regards

eddie


----------



## astrodaddy (Dec 23, 2003)

How about checkin out mine? Im not selling anything and there are NO adware or pop-ups at my site. Its just for everyones amusement. Its a work forever in progress, great for a laugh. Geared towards adults NOT KIDS!!!! Very immature site!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

astrodaddy,

You better read the rules. You have things this site does no want to link to at your site.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hewee, which link, without me running thru the whole dang site


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I guess Mike got it, never mind............in the future it helps to be more specific.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I don't see how it has anything to do with the free software community 
Looks like a software dev company to me

Try these
http://gnu.org
http://kernel.org
http://sourceforge.net


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yep Mike got it Candy.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Looks like the paypopup.com links I posted about in the 3rd posted is spyware.

From here http://www.everythingisnt.com/hosts.html there is the list and if you look at the Manual Instructions and clicke the here or look here http://everythingisnt.com/Hosts and then go down the list about 2/3 rds of the way your see this.
#spyware
127.0.0.1 www.xupiter.com
127.0.0.1 www.paypopup.com
127.0.0.1 www1.paypopup.com
127.0.0.1 www2.paypopup.com
127.0.0.1 www3.paypopup.com
127.0.0.1 www4.paypopup.com
127.0.0.1 xupiter.com
#end spyware

Well I posted the www6.paypopup.com so guess they just keep changing it to get pass any blocking.


----------



## baggiho (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh... Can't see his page now.


----------



## rancid (Jul 2, 2004)

i use..
AntiVir PE=http://www.free-av.com/
Ad-Aware
Spybot SD
Resources Ad Blocking Resources=https://netfiles.uiuc.edu/ehowes/www/resource.htm
CCleaner=http://www.ccleaner.com/
MRU Blaster


----------

